# FIAT Jack and Wheelbrace not up to job?



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Recently I needed to change a wheel on my Hymer 4.25 tonne camper,
using the original equipment jack, wheelbrace and bar.
The bar bent and the wheelbrace actually fractured!!
On contacting Essanjay for replacement parts, I was advised never to change a wheel on a camper as the equipment, especially the jack, wasn't up to the job!!
If this is correct, it is a very worrying situation as eventually someone is going to get hurt.
Owners obviously assume that the supplied equipment is 'man for the job'.
Are Fiat aware of this, as obviously their dealers are?
Other opinions would be welcome as I think an approach to Fiat is necessary.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Same problem last year, dug out my trolley jack to complete the task. The Fiat jack totally inadequate for the job. 

Afterwards found that I'd slipped a spinal disc and trapped my sciatic nerve. 

NEVER AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*12 ton for me*

Hi,
Fiat jack will lift my front wheels but no chance at the rear 
I use a 12 ton bottle jack

Ray


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've used the supplied Fiat jack several times to extricate the moho after it has bogged down in mud.
Its hard work but the jack has performed well although its hardly 'state of the art'.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

My Fiat supplied jack was used last year in France as the breakdown firm called out only had a small trolley jack and would not lift the van high enough.

I stood well back and closed my eyes expecting it to collapse but it did the job much to my surprise.
As for the wheel brace, no way, that needed a heavy wheel brace plus a 6ft extension bar with a 6ft2 and 18st guy on the end.

RD


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I ALWAYS make sure I can loosen the MH wheelnuts after they have been fitted at a tyre depot. In fact I often ask the staff to do so :lol: :lol: 

Many of them struggle (using the supplied wheel brace :roll: ) at which point I say "And you expect ME to be able to change a wheel at the roadside !!" Now loosen them off and tighten to the CORRECT torque please" 

I have always worked on the theory that the vehicle manufacturer has supplied a wheel brace that is the correct size for the job and is long enough to tighten the wheel nuts sufficiently. 

I carry a 2 tonne trolley jack and various bits of timber. I have Pan-european breakdown cover (who would attend to change a wheel) but I want to be in a position of being able to do it myself (IF I want :wink: ).


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Fiat dont build motorhomes so they supply a jack that will do the job it was intended for ie a panel van or a pickup.
A 5 ton bottle jack in a case is relatively cheap and boss of the job. a shovel or spade if you have room to carry one is the best way to get the wheel on without any lifting, just roll the wheel into place then pry it up with the shovel, have the jack at the minimum height required so the wheel only has to go up a touch, position the stud hole at 12 o clock in the flange and the wheel and away you go.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

This topic crops up frequently , you would think everyone would be aware by now but for the benefit of anyone who hasn't heard--

THE SUPPLIED JACK USUALLY ISN'T UP TO THE JOB.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I changed a rear wheel recently on my van using the Fiat jack with no problems whatsoever. Last time I weighed the van, the rear axle weight was 2,490kg and the jack seemed easily up to the job.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*This one?*

Is this the one?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-81881-fiat-ducato-jack.html

I would not use the Fiat jack - not able to read the handbook as in the van, but the Ford handbook stated that you needed to remove all weight out of the van before using the jack????

Its a choice thing I would sooner spend £25 on a bottle jack or let the breakdown guy use his

Regards Ray


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Guys
i think we are missing the point here of the OPs post

Fiat dont know what will be built on ther chassis cabs or cowls when they sell them, but then they dont have to do they. If the Max laden weight isnt exceeded then it dont make any difference whats being lifted. the jack should be able to lift it whether its a Motorcaravan body or a lorry with bricks in.

If the jack isnt up to the job its Fiats fault. the converted will say "well we havent exceesed the Max weight so its not our fault and they are quite right.
I think this needs to be escalated to Fiat. The jack must be able to lift the van or its no use at all and you may as well not supply a spare wheel at all. But thats another saga isnt it?

Phill


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

When I saw the Fiat jack, the first thing I did was buy a bottle jack that can fit under our Elegance i821.

Mind you, don't fancy having to change a tyre, but if needs must.....


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

drcotts said:


> I think this needs to be escalated to Fiat. The jack must be able to lift the van or its no use at all and you may as well not supply a spare wheel at all.


What needs to be escalated to Fiat? I'm not disputing what the OP says but equally I'm not aware of any evidence that says that the jacks aren't up to the job. It's almost inconceivable that a major manufacturer would allow jacks to be supplied with its vehicles if they weren't able to lift at least the GVW, if not far beyond.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Fiat Jack*

Hi
If you saw my new fractured wheel brace, at first time of using, you would not say that!
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

The point is that the jack supplied is fine for the base vehicle. It is once the motorhome supplier has done their bit that you get a problem.

The jacks and braces will just be fit for purpose and perhaps no more.

Best you get a bottle jack if you feel the need or get a motoring rescue organisation to change your wheels.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

My brace wouldn't budge my nuts !

so I bought a 3/4" drive bar , extension & socket from TENG and a also got hold of a short length of scaffold type hollow bar for even more leverage

Teng sliding T bar

Teng 8 inch extension

or 
Teng 4 inch extension

and a socket to fit your wheel nuts 
Teng 3/4 Drive metric sockets


----------

